# Router bit for colonial base molding



## fbryan50 (Sep 11, 2004)

I am going to install stair skirting as I lay a new hardwood floor. I want to match up the profile on the skirting with the colonial base (5 1/4") that is currently installed. Anyone have an idea as to the router bit that I need to do this?


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

fbryan50 said:


> I am going to install stair skirting as I lay a new hardwood floor. I want to match up the profile on the skirting with the colonial base (5 1/4") that is currently installed. Anyone have an idea as to the router bit that I need to do this?



Hello fbryan50, Welcome to the RouterForums 

You might take a look at http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/ , http://www.eagle-america.com/html/catalog/category.asp/56016 , You can search here at Oldham, http://www.oldham-usa.com/Products/BitsMain/BitsProfileCuts.htm to see if you can match a profile.

I know many bit suppliers offer multi profile bits that you may have to use.


I hope one of these helps.

I have a MLCS Catalouge that lists alot of bits. 

Also you can do a google search for Router bits and it lists alot of sites.

Since you mention it being 5 1/4" I believe this would have been done with a multi profile bit or the use of more than one bit.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Scott,
I aggree with Randy... I think it will take a couple of bits to get you where you want to go....you will probably have to make a couple of different set ups on your router table and run all the boards and then tear it down and make a new set up for another section of the molding till you have matched the old molding as close as you can.
I am redoing a room in my house into a home theater room. I wanted a raised pannel look so I have to make over a 1000 feet of molding to go around each square box on the wall. It took me just 2 different bits to accomplish it. But it was fun to see what you can do with your router and the money you can save by making it your self.
A friend of mine that sells for a lumber yard,, seen the stack of molding I made and said that was easily a couple of thousand dollars of molding sitting there.... The total cost to me was,,,, -0- Dollars.... and that was made out of red oak lumber.
I am sure glad I happend to run across the program, " The Router Workshop" a few years ago and they opened my eyes to the versitility of the router. Gettin bolder with each project.


----------

